# Faire un Hackintosh sans Mac



## anotuas (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai dans la tête de faire un Hackintosh, j'ai pas mal cherché sur le web, mais j'ai un problème, je n'ai pas de Mac pour faire certaines opérations. Malgré beaucoup de recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de tutoriels pour faire un Hackintosh sans Mac ...
Avez vous une idée ou un tutoriel ? 
Autre question, y a il la possibilité de mettre Mac OS X sur un disque dur externe ( comme on peut le faire avec Windows ) et ainsi pouvoir booter dessus depuis n'importe quel ordinateur ? 
Par avance merci à tous !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu as posté dans la bonne section, c'est déjà ça  mais tu aurais aussi pu chercher un peu.
Au pif je t'ai trouvé un fil récent sur les Hack' mais tu peux en trouver d'atres


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2012)

Booter sur un disque externe ça a TOUJOURS été possible et bcp plus simple avec MacOS que sur Windows


----------



## itOtO (17 Avril 2012)

Salut,
Pour le boot d'OSX sur disque externe, c'est possible du moment que ton contrôleur (USB, Firewire, eSATA...etc) soit bien supporté par OSX (faudrait pas qu'il déconne pendant le processus d'installation  ).
D'ailleurs c'est un peu le principe quand on installe son Hackintosh à partir d'une clé USB, qui correspond à peu de choses près à un disque externe en USB.

Pour ce qui est de la préparation des outils sans Mac sous la main, la ça se complique. Tu peux essayer de virtualiser OSX sous windows (vmware à une période d'essaie de trente jours si je me souviens bien?), sinon tu peux passer par la case Snow Leopard qui te permet de lancer ton installation avec un cd de boot comme iBoot (une image iso, donc ça se grave sous windows) et un cd retail de Snow Leopard.
J'avais aussi vu un tuto (en anglais) qui passe par une distri de Linux, je vais voir si je la retrouve!


----------



## icerose (18 Avril 2012)

ou encore prendre un all in one 
type iatkos l2 ou s3 selon ta licence biensur
souvent proposer en iso quand on les cherches 
donc un coup de graveur sous mswindows ou linux 
une installation  rapide pas besoin de le regle tu fais ta cle et tu formats




juste pour creer ta cle (perso j ai fait comme sa)


----------



## anotuas (21 Avril 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, donc si j'ai bien compris, je peux trouver des fichiers déjà "préfabriqués" que j'ai juste à graver sur un DVD et à installer ? 
Avez vous un tutoriel clair à ce propos avec ce type de fichiers ?
A-on la possibilité de faire un dual boot Windows - Hackintosh ? ( avec l'installation de W7 en premier ) 
Merci à tous encore un fois pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## icerose (21 Avril 2012)

> Merci à tous pour vos réponses, donc si j'ai bien compris, je peux  trouver des fichiers déjà "préfabriqués" que j'ai juste à graver sur un  DVD et à installer ?



-oui comme j ai siter iatkos ou deneb y en a d'autre 




> Avez vous un tutoriel clair à ce propos avec ce type de fichiers ?


-un petit effort sur google 
-mais y a meme pas besoin de notice a vrai dire sa s'installe comme un OF



> A-on la possibilité de faire un dual boot Windows - Hackintosh ? ( avec l'installation de W7 en premier )


-oui 
-par contre je conseil de faire une sauvgarde avant de commancer




> Merci à tous encore un fois pour vos futures réponses.


-de rien sans soucci


----------

